# Another update about downtime



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Some of the database tables crashed around 2:00am PST.

We tried one of the most intensive repairs you can do with MySQL tables and it appears everything is back to normal for the time being.

We'll be watching things closely to see if this has finally fixed the issue.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Strike 2 for the night. Tried something else that "appears" to be working. I'll stay up for a bit and watch for any DB errors.

If this keeps up past tomorrow I am going to hire a professional to take care of it...


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, I took it down for a few more minutes. Thanks!


----------

